# Asphalt v/s Concrete



## -KwK345- (May 23, 2007)

I didn't know that Indonesians drive on the left side of the road too! I thought it was just the UK.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Asphalt no doubt.


----------



## radi6404 (May 13, 2007)

DFM said:


> Asphalt no doubt.


OFCOURSE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










It looks fucking ugly, it looks ulgier than extremly old Expressway sretches in Dupnica










This military runway stretch in dupnica which probably will be upgraded to the Struma motorwaqy looks better altough very old and with bad asphalt than the fucking ugly concrete Autobahn.


----------



## radi6404 (May 13, 2007)

^^
This is asphalted new german motorway and looks very good, the asphalt is very new and good but altough it is 1 year old it isn´t as smooth as the 7 years old asphalt of the E79 here in Blagoevgrad and arroun blagoevgrad which is still very dark altough it has heavy Tracktraffic, i don´t know how they made it so good.


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

You say that this crappy Bulgarian expressway looks better than state-of-the-art German autobahn pictured above? :lol::lol::lol:

Drive them and THEN compare.:cheers: Oh sorry, forgot you don't have driving license.


But really, are there no mods around? :shifty:


----------



## TheCat (Apr 21, 2006)

It's all a matter of the actual road and how it was constructed. It is possible to make crappy concrete and asphalt roads, but it is also possible to make good ones. The one on the picture that keber has posted definitely looks fine, I don't see anything wrong with it. It's a road after all 

And I don't know how radi can say that that old motorway looks "better" than the one on keber's picture. :S

At the end it always comes down to costs and needs, not whose road surface looks more black...


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

*Asphalt road inside the city in Israel*


----------



## radi6404 (May 13, 2007)

but concrete moves, it gets wier when it´s hot and so on, and does noone care about confort, i really don´t get keber, on cnncrete it is a fucking noisy and hard ride, on austrian concrete motorways it was a fucking hard and noisy road, it felt like metallreals instead of tires, on new asphalt it is a very smooth and soft ride and also very quite and it looks very good.


----------



## TheCat (Apr 21, 2006)

radi6404 said:


> but concrete moves, it gets wier when it´s hot and so on, and does noone care about confort, i really don´t get keber, on cnncrete it is a fucking noisy and hard ride, on austrian concrete motorways it was a fucking hard and noisy road, it felt like metallreals instead of tires, on new asphalt it is a very smooth and soft ride and also very quite and it looks very good.


Again - it does not have to be this way, it depends on the construction. If the construction consists of many concrete panels with significant spaces between each, then you will get the characteristic thump-thump noise, but there are ways around it (I am not a civil engineer, hence I cannot comment about any specifics). As for getting wider and narrower due to temperature, I think all roads do that - they are designed to do that, otherwise you get cracking and other undesired effects.


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

radi6404 said:


> but concrete moves, it gets wier when it´s hot and so on, and does noone care about confort, i really don´t get keber, on cnncrete it is a fucking noisy and hard ride, on austrian concrete motorways it was a fucking hard and noisy road, it felt like metallreals instead of tires, on new asphalt it is a very smooth and soft ride and also very quite and it looks very good.


That about noisy ride is true for very old concrete motorways (from 50ies and 60ies), but new ones are certainly better than any asphalt road. There are many concrete motorways in Austria, that are over 20 years old (and under moderate to heavy traffic) and driving on them is still better than most of new asphalt motorways in Europe (even Austria). They don't look very shiny (some are even brown because of rust), but driving (or I'd rather say gliding) is a joy.:cheers:

And check your car's suspension, it seems not to be in order.:lol:


----------



## radi6404 (May 13, 2007)

keber said:


> That about noisy ride is true for very old concrete motorways (from 50ies and 60ies), but new ones are certainly better than any asphalt road. There are many concrete motorways in Austria, that are over 20 years old (and under moderate to heavy traffic) and driving on them is still better than most of new asphalt motorways in Europe (even Austria). They don't look very shiny (some are even brown because of rust), but driving (or I'd rather say gliding) is a joy.:cheers:
> 
> And check your car's suspension, it seems not to be in order.:lol:


Listen carefully man, the A7 motorway in Austria has extremly smooth asphalt and you don´t feel any riding, it looks very awesome and you imediatelly feel asleep when driving on that awesome motorway. Than we entered the awful A1 motorway and it was very hard and very noisy. it was terrible to drive on that motorway, i felt shitty and wanted the motorway finally to finish, that´s my impression asphalt vs concrete. Asphalt is very very smooth and feels very hard. if you tramp on it you feel how hard it is, concrete somehow feels like it is thin. I definetly prefer asphalt and hope that Austria will go for asphalt instead of shitty concrete.


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

First you say, that concrete feels very hard, then later that asphalt feels very hard. Now, could you explain?


----------



## radi6404 (May 13, 2007)

keber said:


> First you say, that concrete feels very hard, then later that asphalt feels very hard. Now, could you explain?


I don´tknow how to explain, asphalt is smooth and indeet doesn´t feel very hard but asphalt when it is good feels VERY thick, i like that feeling very much, in Ausria there are some roads which go from some border near Passau to the a7 and they feel very smooth and thick, concrete feels hard and noisy but not thick. Do you understand?


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Concrete is stronger and doesn't need to be so thick. How does it feels, is different matter. And completely irrelevant.


----------



## radi6404 (May 13, 2007)

Keber, why do you give a shit how much the coutry does pay and how long the stuff stays good, the only thing that matters to me is confortable driving and that´s only really possible on thick smooth asphalt roads.










Here is the Austrian asphalt motorway which looks and feels extremly good.


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Because quality modern concrete motorway is better than quality modern asphalt motorway. That's why. Ofcourse, asphalt has pluses and minuses so has concrete.But you won't persuade me with pictures of some Bulgarian roads, I've been in south, north, east and west Europe and driven their motorways, so i know, what I speak. Photos don't tell everything.


----------



## b1gh0u5e (May 18, 2007)

Rubberized asphalt that is made with recycled tires is the way to go. They have been testing it in the Phoenix, AZ area for quite a while and it is smooth, quiet, and an absolute pleasure to drive on(if you can avoid the traffic jams). I'm not sure how viable it is in cold weather climates, but there seemed to be no maintenance to the existing surface during the two years I was out there. I thought I read that they were testing it in Northern Virginia(much cooler climate) as well. Can someone from that area verify and let us know how it holds up in that climate?


----------



## radi6404 (May 13, 2007)

^^ sounds good, but is it hard enough? I like it when the asphalt feels very thick like on the Austrian national roads and asphalt motorways, i can go crazy.


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

radi6404 said:


> OFCOURSE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do we see the same pictures??
Are you mad or drunk that you write such bullshit??:bash: 

I know that you love to put this damn balkan roads to every post you write but your statement above is just ridiculous.
On don't write about Struma motorway:gaah:
Everyone already know it's your favorite project on whole world.


----------



## miamicanes (Oct 31, 2002)

Hmmm... no comments on my question yet... I'd still like to know what the official term is for roads that were built as concrete (both bridges and at-grade pavement), but eventually ended up getting topped by a relatively thin layer of asphalt that gets scraped away and recycled on a regular basis. Is Florida really the only place in the world where this is commonly done?


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Hm, Slovenian motorways (even new ones) are not smooth at all, if comparing to let's say 25 years old A10 (Spittal-Villach).

And I was on pictured autobahn last year, which smoothness is much better to A10, so I know, what I speak/write.


----------



## radi6404 (May 13, 2007)

keber said:


> Hm, Slovenian motorways (even new ones) are not smooth at all, if comparing to let's say 25 years old A10 (Spittal-Villach).
> 
> And I was on pictured autobahn last year, which smoothness is much better to A10, so I know, what I speak/write.


why aren´t they smooth, the motorway from Croatian border to Lubljana has some parts which were very smooth or maybe just the Bus was good, don´t know, anyway you wont feel a thing on the struma, no matter what car you drive. I also drive the A10, it´s really good, for it´s age, is it concrete, you almost don´t feel a thing


----------



## Wallaroo (Aug 3, 2007)

Can anyone please explain to me how a motorway like the below one have been built? 

Is it pre-fabricated concrete elements that have been transported to the construction site, and then placed on the ground with high precision? Or is liquid concrete that have been filled in metal frames right on the construction site?

I would also like to know how much faster is is to built concrete motorway like this instead of an asphalt one - lets say a 100 km stretch?


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Wallaroo said:


> Can anyone please explain to me how a motorway like the below one have been built?
> 
> Is it pre-fabricated concrete elements that have been transported to the construction site, and then placed on the ground with high precision? Or is liquid concrete that have been filled in metal frames right on the construction site?
> 
> I would also like to know how much faster is is to built concrete motorway like this instead of an asphalt one - lets say a 100 km stretch?


In the old time,it was built just as you said,with concrete blocks. Nowadays,I think they pour it right on the spot.


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

RawLee said:


> In the old time,it was built just as you said,with concrete blocks. Nowadays,I think they pour it right on the spot.


Actually you may be wrong. Maybe it was done so in some places, but this would be very difficult because of heavy machinery needed for transporting big concrete blocks, which was expensive at that time.
As I know, in most countries it was poured with special train machine, means machine runs on rails and pours fresh concrete on fortified tampon. Of course steel reinforcement is placed before. Then it is smoothed and dilatation slots are made to prevent damage to hardened concrete later, when it is used. This principle is used already for decades, only machines and materials got better. 

Still on A3 I saw some special machine, that doesn't look like "concrete train". How does it work is mystery to me. But it does work good, that's sure.:cheers:

That how German concrete pavement looks:


----------



## Wallaroo (Aug 3, 2007)

keber said:


> Actually you may be wrong. Maybe it was done so in some places, but this would be very difficult because of heavy machinery needed for transporting big concrete blocks, which was expensive at that time.
> As I know, in most countries it was poured with special train machine, means machine runs on rails and pours fresh concrete on fortified tampon. Of course steel reinforcement is placed before. Then it is smoothed and dilatation slots are made to prevent damage to hardened concrete later, when it is used. This principle is used already for decades, only machines and materials got better.
> 
> Still on A3 I saw some special machine, that doesn't look like "concrete train". How does it work is mystery to me. But it does work good, that's sure.:cheers:
> ...


So the question is how much faster and cheaper it is to built an expressway like this compared to building it with conventional asphalt?


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

keber said:


> (...)


Thats why I said "I think",because I've never seen any motorway construction by myself. And we only have a short concrete segment now,and a longer u/c,so is a rare sight.
There was a concrete motorway in Hungary,but we repaved that because it was made out of blocks similar to the ones in commieblocks,an the cars were going tak-tak-tak all the way,just like trains.


----------



## Nephasto (Feb 6, 2004)

Wallaroo said:


> So the question is how much faster and cheaper it is to built an expressway like this compared to building it with conventional asphalt?


It's much less expensive to build it using asphalt, and probably faster too (although it may be otherwise).


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Nephasto said:


> It's much less expensive to build it using asphalt, and probably faster too (although it may be otherwise).


It is not (otherwise). Concrete surfaces are much more expensive and take much more time to build. And talking about time: you can drive over new asphalt virtually right away (but after few days it is usual), but over concrete it needed to wait for about one month, even better it is to wait for one year.


----------



## Nephasto (Feb 6, 2004)

^^You agree with me then. My "otherwise" was refered to the time it took to build, which I wasn't sure(although quite certain) that asphalt was faster.


----------



## Shukie (Mar 29, 2007)

I've never driven on concrete, but in these pictures it looks much more slippery than asphalt.


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

If it were so, they certainly wouldn't build them in Austria.
Concrete can be modified between construction so it's not slippery. Asphalt can't be modified much.


----------



## Shukie (Mar 29, 2007)

I know it's not, but it seems like it.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

SMA can actually be very slippery, especially the first 2 years.


----------



## radi6404 (May 13, 2007)

How is it possible to make asphalt apsolutely smooth, there are sections on the E-79 / Struma where there´s no bump for 5 km, how is this possible?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

That's pretty normal for any new road...

They do that with road rollers.


----------



## radi6404 (May 13, 2007)

Chriszwolle said:


> That's pretty normal for any new road...
> 
> They do that with road rollers.


but what´s between the space where the roadrollers don´t go over?


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

And what spaces should that be?:?


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

keber said:


> And what spaces should that be?:?


I suppose dilatation bridge parts...


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Sure, but asphalt is not present in dilatation.


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

Some pictures from Poland. 
Motorway A6 near Szczecin:

year 2005:

























and the same places two years and 114.000.000 euro later:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

A Russian motorway in 1992 (I don't know its present condition, but probably better):


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

*Interstate 278, NYC*

This is why it's not fun to drive in New York City! hno:

I've driven down this highway, through Brooklyn and Queens. With the narrow lanes, no shoulders, and low clearances, during rush hour, it may make you feel pretty scared if you're not a resident...

From AAroads:






































The views from the west looking at Manhattan are excellent though. :cheers:


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

^^

I agree, the freeways in New York City are pretty awful. I feel very sorry for anyone that has a breakdown on any of their highways. When you have 45mph speed limits on a freeway you know it probably isn't that great. hno:


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

keber said:


> Old M7 toward Balaton *was* so crappy few years ago, that it was the best to drive on emergency lane, because it was the only lane with asphalt.


The keyword is *was*...its proper asphalt now(for like 8 years),2+3lanes,and it will reach croatian border next year.


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

FM 2258 said:


> ^^
> 
> I agree, the freeways in New York City are pretty awful. I feel very sorry for anyone that has a breakdown on any of their highways. When you have 45mph speed limits on a freeway you know it probably isn't that great. hno:


A lot of those 'interstates' in NYC, especially the Brooklyn-Queens Expressway, predate the interstate system and are grandfathered in under their substandard designs. Any work beyond simple repaving (ie, bringing them up to full modern interstate standards) would be prohibitively expensive.

Yes, I have driven many of them, including I-278.

And up to 6 years ago, the WTC towers would have been in the center background of that Manhattan skyline image.

hno:

I-70 in western Pennsylvania is also similarly substandard, predating the I-system, too.

Mike


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

I can't find a picture now, but the Polish A6 (or maybe S6) wins by far; it is/was paved by paving stones!


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Reichsautobahn: the DK22 in Poland, near Kaliningrad.




























However, i don't think it's in use as a motorway now! :lol:

Some maps do sign it as an expressway though.


----------



## SilesianSkyscraper (Aug 14, 2007)

It is road, no motorway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

SilesianSkyscraper said:


> It is road, no motorway.


Yeah, but i thought it was used as a one lane motorway decades ago. It is part of the Berlinka, Berlin - Kaliningrad. The A6 near Szczecin was also part of this road, aswell as the German A11.


----------



## SilesianSkyscraper (Aug 14, 2007)

Chriszwolle said:


> Yeah, but i thought it was used as a one lane motorway decades ago. It is part of the Berlinka, Berlin - Kaliningrad. The A6 near Szczecin was also part of this road, aswell as the German A11.


No, A6 near Sttetin is a motorway, but this road was only road. It was never used as motorway. But it was planned as motorway before war.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Hehe, Berlinka is a phenomenon.


----------



## Sławek (Jun 13, 2006)

Chriszwolle said:


> Reichsautobahn: the DK22 in Poland, near Kaliningrad.
> 
> However, i don't think it's in use as a motorway now! :lol:
> 
> Some maps do sign it as an expressway though.


Now it's rebuilding. It will be a express-way road (S-22) 1x2 in progess into 2x2. All injuctions will be like on motorways.


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

Some of these "highways" are really ugly and crapy... I hope things will change in the nearby future.


----------



## NZer (Sep 12, 2002)

Why were all those halls built on the roadway, did they just not need the motorway any more so it got turned into a normal street?


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

I know it's not a motorway, but I just have to post this sign from Moldova. :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Motorway in Mongolia :lol:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Verso said:


> I can't find a picture now, but the Polish A6 (or maybe S6) wins by far; it is/was paved by paving stones!


I've found it. Can you believe this?


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Chriszwolle said:


> Motorway in Mongolia :lol:


Where? :lol:


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

Verso said:


> I've found it. Can you believe this?



It's my pleasure and honour to tell you, that there are no more paving stones on this road. This is a picture taken at least 2 years ago. If you look at my earlier post (#24) you'll see a difference between now and then. I live in Szczecin, i know this road very well and i can shoot some more pictures of this road (specially this bridge) and post them.

So we're waiting for a new champion


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ That's great, although I'm a bit sad too.  So how fast could you drive on this? I imagine your car breaking appart, if you were trying to drive 130 km/h here. :lol:


----------



## PLH (Mar 9, 2007)

Sławek;16017471 said:


> Now it's rebuilding. It will be a express-way road (S-22) 1x2 in progess into 2x2. All injuctions will be like on motorways.


You can admire piscs here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=134138&page=19
and here - only in polish  http://www.elblag-grzechotki.pl/

It won't be crappy any more!


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Verso said:


> So how fast could you drive on this?


I think 50 - 60km/h max. Faster would be very uncomfortable.


----------



## PLH (Mar 9, 2007)

Verso said:


> ^^ That's great, although I'm a bit sad too.  So how fast could you drive on this? I imagine your car breaking appart, if you were trying to drive 130 km/h here. :lol:


*THERE ARE NO PAVING STONES ANYMORE!!!*










More pics: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=191165&page=43


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

Verso said:


> ^^ That's great, although I'm a bit sad too.  So how fast could you drive on this? I imagine your car breaking appart, if you were trying to drive 130 km/h here. :lol:


This part of the road was not signed as a motorway that time, so the maximum allowed speed was 100km/h. But i tried to drive more than 100, even 130. A horrible experiment. I don't wish my enemy to drive on roads like that. 

BTW: I know - driving faster than it's allowed, is stoopid.


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

Two words about halls on motorway and this exit

















Both pictures are taken from http://www.autobahn-online.de/ website.

Chriszwolle is wrong. This was not in Poland, but a A4 motorway near Dresden (AS - exit 86 - Ohorn) and near Bautzen (halls). There was no connection between Bautzen and polish border and the last part of A4 was closed. That's why they stood halls on motorway.

Now this road is renovated, made of smooth concrete, with 2x2 lanes, of course without halls and reaches the polish border near Zgorzelec/Gorlitz.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

> Chriszwolle is wrong.


Where was i wrong? I only said the first pic reminded me very much about the state of the Polish A4 in 2003.


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

Chriszwolle said:


> Where was i wrong? I only said the first pic reminded me very much about the state of the Polish A4 in 2003.


Ok, small misunderstanding.
I agree, A4 near Wrocław looked similarly to this one.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

ok Poles, we believe that there are no more those things in Poland, you don't have to tell it 3 times with large bolded font. you sound like Radi. 

i'll try to find some pix from croatian A3 from war time. you can imagine what did tanks do to it + few years of not maintaning...


----------



## PLH (Mar 9, 2007)

x-type said:


> you don't have to tell it 3 times with large bolded font. you sound like Radi.


OK, but many people have problems with understanding wtitten text , so I wanted to make it clear


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

PLH said:


> OK, but many people have problems with understanding wtitten text , so I wanted to make it clear


well, don't take seriously those people who cannot read.

btw, it's cool to see crap roads from some old times!


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

I will write it using small text. 
I know we in Poland still don't have road network like we should have. I know this was not only one crappy road in Poland, and there are still roads like that. I just can't believe that polish drivers agreed to use this road every day - this was (and still is) my way from home to work. 
I posted my pictures only to prove, that we improve our roads. And i'm sad, that it takes to much time. But it's not any offence for me, that someone has fun looking at this picture. This thread is to have fun. I can post thousands of pictures, that will make you laugh. The offence would be, if this road stayed in this condition. 

I'm waiting of course to see crappy roads from all your countries. 

Sorry for my english, my parents taught me polish.

A special message to X-type: This year i visited Croatia and i'm jealous of croatian motorways. If you find this war pictures, post them.

Thank you for your attention.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Your English is quite alright. I've seen (much) worse.

About crappy motorways in the Netherlands; we don't have any. Ofcourse the pavement is sometimes a bit bumpy, but crappy? No.


----------



## martien (Aug 3, 2005)

post some mexicans!


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Uzbek piece of art:









_Source: Chris_


----------



## Jeroen669 (Nov 29, 2006)

Chriszwolle said:


> About crappy motorways in the Netherlands; we don't have any. Ofcourse the pavement is sometimes a bit bumpy, but crappy? No.


Maybe the Strijp in Eindhoven? (never been there, but I heard it was very bad pavement there) Though I doubt it has still a motorway qualification...


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ That's more like a long entrance ramp to the A2. I never been there, i've seen some pics of this section, i see if i can find them.


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

Chriszwolle said:


> About crappy motorways in the Netherlands; we don't have any.


O yes, if it comes to quality - motorways in Netherlands are my favourites. Even better than german. Wide, smooth and because of speed limits - much safer.
My objection is, that sometimes you can't drive straight ahead with the main direction, but you need to change roads. For example, from Your area: A1 near Almelo, A6 near Emmeloord or (that is really irritating) A2 near Eindhohen - You need to change 4 times. Luckily interchanges are extensive and you don't need to slow down to 30 km/h to change. 
And the second point are vanishing motorways - for example A50 near Zwolle  - when suddenly motorway, without any understandable reason (ecology? i've only seen maps and satellite pictures of this road), becomes a single carriageway and 20 km later motorway comes back.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Yeah, those are called TOTSO's (Turn Off To Stay On). 

About the A50; it has been planned as a motorway since 1968. The section Ens - Emmeloord has 1 lane per direction, + emergency lanes, and also divided by a barrier. Kind of a one lane motorway. The section near Ens has traffic lights, the exits near Kampen are grade separated. The N50 is now 2+1 between Interchange Hattemerbroek (A28/A50/N50) and Kampen-Zuid (south), with a speed limit of 100km/h. The section between Kampen-Zuid and Kampen has a speed limit of 80km/h, but the section between Kampen and Kampereiland (across the IJssel river) has a 100km/h limit. 

There are talkings about a motorway from time to time, but i doubt if it will happen within the next 15 years.


----------



## Jeroen669 (Nov 29, 2006)

Edit: double post


----------



## Jeroen669 (Nov 29, 2006)

We relatively do have a lot of TOTSO's (Turn Off To Stay On), indeed. Most of them are just for historical (older motorway parts who got completed later on), but also for ecological reasons. But average distances are quite low here, so people won't even notice it. Btw, the situation on the A50, A1, or A6 is nothing compared to motorways like the A58 or A59. More than 5 TOTSO's on each of them. :lol:

Edit: Chris was before


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

Chriszwolle said:


> There are talkings about a motorway from time to time, but i doubt if it will happen within the next 15 years.


Hehe, we've got something in common  Polish national program of building motorways and expressways can't seriously start for 30 years. But we need 5000 km, not 35 


*Jeroen669:* 
Sometimes people can't even notice, they are in Netherlands , for example driving from Aachen to Brussel or from Duisburg to Antwerpen. 30 minutes and it's over.
And don't remind me road from Apeldoorn to Breda (A50/A59/N65/A58). Ughh... Night, rain, traffic jam, road works, yet another vanishing motorway... Never again....


----------



## wyqtor (Jan 15, 2007)

Verso said:


> Uzbek piece of art:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still pleasantly surprised they put a concrete barrier in the middle.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

wyqtor said:


> I'm still pleasantly surprised they put a concrete barrier in the middle.


yeah, that was first what have i noticed, too 
btw, those mongolian look fantastic!


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

Jeroen669 said:


> Maybe the Strijp in Eindhoven? (never been there, but I heard it was very bad pavement there) Though I doubt it has still a motorway qualification...


I drove down that stretch a couple of times last year. 
It's great example of old motorway construction in its original state. It is a 70kph arterial route now. Oh, and yes...it's bumpy concrete paving


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

A real crappy motorway:
A4 between Legnica and Wrocław (92 km), one of most attended in Poland.

Here you have some pictures 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15286500&postcount=801

You might ask, what's crappy in new road? Ok, I tell you. It was opened in 1936 by Germans and reconstructed in 2002-2006 just in the same line - with no widening or straightening. This road, signed as a motorway, has no emergency lanes - there are only places to stop every 2 km away. There's also no place to add emergency lanes (look at the bridges). Because of that, there's a speed limit 110 km/h (instead of 130). And look at the junctions with speed limit 30 at exitramps!

If they wanted not to waste a lot of money, they should make it 3+ with new infrastructure - bridges etc...


----------



## LordMandeep (Apr 10, 2006)

Highway 409 near the Toronto Airport.

It is bumpy and its not a good idea to go over 120km/hr..

It is not bad really, but a depressing highway..

However the 427 near the airport is good, There are like 5 lanes on both sides and it has a sharp turn. Its funny to watch 2 trucks go through on 2 lanes...


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

Why depressing?


----------



## mojaBL (Oct 24, 2007)

to me as well looks depressing, everything is gray and old.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

It indeed looks depressing with all that rust, and the van makes it even worse.


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe they should sell prozac at the junctions? 

BTW: You shouldn't visit England, 'cause almost every english motorway is depressing (look at Pathetic Motorway website, http://pathetic.org.uk/).


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

pmaciej7 said:


> A real crappy motorway:
> A4 between Legnica and Wrocław (92 km), one of most attended in Poland.
> 
> Here you have some pictures
> ...


Well, it certainly doesn't qualify for this thread, but it indeed is kinda sad for such an important highway to be without hard shoulders and speed limit 110 km/h.  Although I can see hard shoulders every now and then. It wouldn't really get my attention, if it wasn't renovated recently. But ok, at least it's much better than it used to be!


----------



## LordMandeep (Apr 10, 2006)

i hope that highway is improved...

You know concrete medians and such....


The highways around have been really fixed and improved but this road is just a long off ramp from one highway to another... Only 6 km long...

yeah also it is in a industrial area so that does not help either.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

pmaciej7 said:


> A real crappy motorway:
> A4 between Legnica and Wrocław (92 km), one of most attended in Poland.


it isn't crappy at all if we consider about it as expressway, not motorway! the only thing are probably exit ramps (i don't see them, but i can imagine 30 km/h projected ramps).


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

There you have picture to see, what am i talking about. 


Luki_SL said:


>


And this road is signed as a motorway







, not an expressway







.

One explanation: A18 is an extension of A4 motorway towards Berlin.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

omg! this is an exit?! i thought it's an entrance ramp! well, exits are extremely crapy indeed without lanes for slowing down


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

That's very shoddy indeed


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

At present the Waikato Expressway towards Hamilton from Auckland is pretty rough. It's got quite a shoddy road surface on it, though it doesn't have exits like that Polish motorway!

I'll take some pictures next time I'm heading down that way.


----------



## NZer (Sep 12, 2002)

Jesus the shinanigans with that Waikato Expressway seem never ending.......delays,crappy work that has to be patched up just after it's done, more delays.
I'm starting to wonder if I will be able to drive from Auckland to Cambridge on a smooth,completed highway before I turn 40......


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

Svartmetall said:


> At present the Waikato Expressway towards Hamilton from Auckland is pretty rough. It's got quite a shoddy road surface on it, though it doesn't have exits like that Polish motorway!
> 
> I'll take some pictures next time I'm heading down that way.


Chip seal?
Not the smoothest or quietest of surfaces


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Rekec(slo)*, which motorway did you drive? Maybe toll A4 from Katowice to Kraków?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Yeah, that toll A4 is quite old when i drove there. I think that was the oldest post-nazi-era motorway.


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

No, it wasn't post nazi, as i wrote on Curiosities, it was opened in 1983.
But it is in really bad condition.


----------



## MBM (Jul 8, 2006)

pmaciej7 said:


> *Rekec(slo)*, which motorway did you drive? Maybe toll A4 from Katowice to Kraków?


I don't know for sure. I was on bus:lol: (School trip to Auschwitz). But I remember we drove from Maribor-Vienna-Brno- (Katowice?)- Krakow.

But Czech motorways were worse than Polish. I also remember i saw a lot of construction workers repairing roads.

p.s.: I have to say, that Krakow is one of the best looking cities in the world! And also very modern, with clean streets great roads. Krakow looked much better than München in Germany.


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

:gaah: Why every school trip to Poland must visit Auschwitz? And half of them gain conviction, that it was polish camp... Why couldn't they show you more Kraków? Or Zakopane or brewery in Żywiec or whatever?

Ok, i'll be quiet and go back to topic. This motorway is a real crap, it's under reconstruction since 1995 :nuts:. But still it is fully paid.


----------



## MBM (Jul 8, 2006)

pmaciej7 said:


> :gaah: Why every school trip to Poland must visit Auschwitz? And half of them gain conviction, that it was polish camp... Why couldn't they show you more Kraków? Or Zakopane or brewery in Żywiec or whatever?
> 
> Ok, i'll be quiet and go back to topic. This motorway is a real crap, it's under reconstruction since 1995 :nuts:. But still it is fully paid.


We all know that this was Nazi concentration camp, and that has nothing to do with Poland, except that it is placed in Poland.
But we did spend 1 whole day in Krakow, watching beautiful architecture (buying silly cheap cigarettes, and getting drunk:lol. And in Auschwitz we spent only 4 hours. 

I was positively surprised, since I thought Poland will look less developed:cheers:


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

pmaciej7 said:


> :gaah: Why every school trip to Poland must visit Auschwitz? And half of them gain conviction, that it was polish camp... Why couldn't they show you more Kraków? Or Zakopane or brewery in Żywiec or whatever?
> 
> Ok, i'll be quiet and go back to topic. This motorway is a real crap, it's under reconstruction since 1995 :nuts:. But still it is fully paid.


Because Auschwitz is THE symbol of the mass extermination of the Jewish population by the Nazis. A very, very big part of history.


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

[NL] Mr.Mit. [NL] said:


> Yes the pavement is absolute crap, it looks exactly like the pavement in this picture.
> It's like your driving on concrete blocks! This part is made in the 60's, but I don't think it's renovated once!


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

rekec(SLO) said:


> We all know that this was Nazi concentration camp, and that has nothing to do with Poland, except that it is placed in Poland.





KIWIKAAS said:


> Because Auschwitz is THE symbol of the mass extermination of the Jewish population by the Nazis. A very, very big part of history.


I only wonder, if people at the age of 14-16 are ready to visit that kind of place and realize, what really happened there. And my answer is: no, they aren't. I saw many young, immature people saying: wow, burning people, that's really cool! And when get older, they only remeber pile of glasses, pile of hair, pile of clothing, story of the people killed there and, what is most dangerous, that this camp was in Poland. And then they have simple association - Poles killed people. 
I'm glad you see the difference between "Polish concentration camp" and "nazi concentration camp in Poland" 



rekec(SLO) said:


> But we did spend 1 whole day in Krakow, watching beautiful architecture (buying silly cheap cigarettes, and getting drunk:lol.


You barbarian!! 

Ok, that is nothing more, that what i do while being in Kraków: drinking a lot of beer and smoking cigars :cheers: 

Let's go back to motorways, even crappy .


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

pmaciej7 said:


> I only wonder, if people at the age of 14-16 are ready to visit that kind of place and realize, what really happened there. And my answer is: no, they aren't. I saw many young, immature people saying: wow, burning people, that's really cool! And when get older, they only remeber pile of glasses, pile of hair, pile of clothing, story of the people killed there and, what is most dangerous, that this camp was in Poland. And then they have simple association - Poles killed people.


Do you really think that youngster are that stupid?

I was 16 when i visited Auschwitz with my school and i can tell you that nobody there ever forgets what they saw there. People who bagatalize or even deny the holocaust should see it with their own eyes. Thats why it's a good thing such excursions are made. The impact on everybody was huge and we all carry it with us for the rest of our lives. 

Now back on topic?


----------



## MBM (Jul 8, 2006)

CborG said:


> Do you really think that youngster are that stupid?
> 
> I was 16 when i visited Auschwitz with my school and i can tell you that nobody there ever forgets what they saw there. People who bagatalize or even deny the holocaust should see it with their own eyes. Thats why it's a good thing such excursions are made. The impact on everybody was huge and we all carry it with us for the rest of our lives.
> 
> Now back on topic?


I just wanted to say i completely agree with that.

pmaciej7 your really don't have to worry that Polish people will be connected to Auschwitz in our minds. Polish , Yugoslavs, Gypsies , Jews , and other Non-Germans were only victims. 
Concentration camps were run STRICTLY by Germans (our guide, and our professor both said that)


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

rekec(SLO) said:


> I have been to Krakow on March, and unfortunately Polish highways are crappy. They are not wide, full of holes, bad signs. But i also saw some improvement, and I think they will get great highways. (Roads in Krakow were actually excellent)
> 
> Verso are there any crappy highways in our Slovenia? I usually drive from Maribor to Koper (210 km) and there is not a single hole. Only near Slovenska Bistrica pavement is a bit "uneven".


but new polish motorways look really great, nobody can deny it (except Radi).

about Slovenia - i remember one bad section, but i was somewhere about 1996-1997: Kozarje - cestninska postaja LJ zahod was quite bad. i remember it was repaired, but it was not repaved by whole width of lane, but to half, about 1 m wide. it looked quite crappy. fortunately, it's been repaired till today.


and stop with offtopic.


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

No, we won't stop offtopic! I had an answer!
Ok then, i'll send PM.

We have a lot of crappy roads, and motorways as well. Have you ever seen 10 cm ruts on 5 year old expressway? Have you seen 70 years old, not renovated ex-german motorway? This picture posted by Verso was not the top one. Grrr...

And Poland is the only country, where motorway was *deconstructed*. Some parts of ex-german motorways from Cottbus to Bolesławiec (A18) and today's DK22 form Elbląg to Kaliningrad (Koenigsberg) - not finished carriageways were pulled down after WWII. Can you imagine that? 

And talking about slovenian motorways, most crappy are missing parts of motorways, for example A2 Ljubljana-Karawanke.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

but on pictures those new sections of A4 for instance looked really well, especially part near Katowice


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

A4 near Katowoce is polish pride and joy . Only one with 3 lanes, build in a hard area (coal mines).

As you see A4 is Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde of polish motorways. Some parts are great, but some are a real crap.

This summer i drove from Legnica to Kraków - 313km and it was swing of moods.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ At least the worst part is rehabilitated (Krzyzowa - Wrocław)


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

^^ It is now finished. Narrow, with only two traffic lanes, with no emergency lanes, with permanent 110 instead of 130. This is second crappy part. I already showed pictures.


----------



## E2rdEm (Apr 22, 2007)

pmaciej7 said:


> And Poland is the only country, where motorway was *deconstructed*. Some parts of ex-german motorways from Cottbus to Bolesławiec (A18) and today's DK22 form Elbląg to Kaliningrad (Koenigsberg) - not finished carriageways were pulled down after WWII. Can you imagine that?


WTF are you talking about? Those nazi-built motorways never had the second carriageway!

When the Adolf-Hitler-strassen were built, they always made the earthwork for both carriageways. They used soldiers and later prisoners for this kind of work, so "the labour was cheap"... Do you know that traces of earthwork for the autobahn from Szczecin to the east go on for about 150 km? http://www.berlinka.pcp.pl/berlinka.html

But for bridges and the pavement you need concrete and steel. In a wartime there's not enough of them, especially steel... So, they weren't too hasty to build both carriageways, escpecially where they weren't needed at the time. The tanks can go over 1 lane, there's no need to build the other...

Generally, in Poland we used what the nazis left behind, with minor reconstructions where it was useful. For example, 1 or 2 bridges on the DK22 closer to Elbląg were rebuilt, but other bridges on the route to (then closed) russian border were destroyed in the fights of 1945, and noone bothered to rebuild them, as they were on a road leading to nowhere... So the concrete pavement was still there, it just got covered with moss and grass (a good picture to illustrate: http://www.berlinka.pcp.pl/szyleny1991.jpg).

(Info for foreigners: DK22 is now being rebuilt to 1x2-expressway standards, as the Russians want to open the border-crossing on that old autobahn to Kaliningrad/Königsberg).


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

fascinating


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

*@ E2rdEm: *Easy man, don't be so nervous. I didn't say one of active carriageways, i said *not finished carriageways*. You must remeber, that some roads were abandoned by Germans, far before 1945 in the state, they were in that moment. I know that, because my grandfather worked by deconstructing some pavement sections. What happened to these concrete blocks? I dont know.


----------



## Bartolo (Sep 20, 2004)

Its probably the type of stone they use, here in ontario we have pink asphalt in areas


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I'm working in the field here, but i'm not a pavement expert.

*Concrete*
Pro's
Much longer durability
Lower construction costs
Cons
Can crack easily
Noise pollution is considerably higher
Can get slippery, because the water drainage is much worse than asphalt
People often see concrete more as urban blight than asphalt

*Asphalt*
Pro's
In case of PAC, no splashing water when it rains
Higher capacity because of better drainage
Less slippery except with icy conditions
Far less noise pollution (favorable in urban area's)
More Aesthetic
*Con's*
(far) higher construction costs
Higher maintenance costs
Not favorable on roads with a lot of trucks, unless you like high maintenance costs
Can also crack, but can be repaired better

Besides that, Asphalt is normally black, but can be constructed in any color.


----------



## X236K (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm not a civil engineer so this is just my personal opinion based on real experience. Currently most of Czech highways are being built using concrete wherever possible.

Pro's:
- durability (R35 in CZ is 10 years old and stil very comfortable to drive)
- no "rails" (I mean truck traces) since concrete rather cracks than bend
- the surface is rough therefore the safety is improved due to shorter stopping distance

Con:
- drive is noisy and shaky more than asphalt


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

I thought there is already such topic as asphalt vs. concrete roads...


----------



## Schweden (Jan 5, 2008)

I've noticed that asphalt in Germany is way more black than here in Sweden...


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

Concrete might be more cost efficient in the long run (lower maintanance, no potholes and cracks) but as far as i know it costs more to build, than asphalt.
I think asphalt looks better, but concrete would look great with black markings, dont you think?


----------



## PLH (Mar 9, 2007)

^^ cocrete is more costly, but for the long run it is not(concrete's durability is around 30 years, and asphalt's - 10 or 15) 

But when it comes to maintance it is not the same - cocrete need to be provessionally "supervised" all the time

Following things support cocrete:
- it's far more smooth than asphalt(when made prperly)
- very durable
- rut - proof 
- IMO it looks better


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

RKC said:


> I think asphalt looks better, but concrete would look great with black markings, dont you think?


No, because have you ever seen black markings at night? Of course not, because they are not visible then


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

Schweden said:


> I've noticed that asphalt in Germany is way more black than here in Sweden...


In Estonia asphalt is black at first but after the first winter it becomes light grey. I think it's caused by stubbed tyres. This might be the case in Sweden also.


----------



## Gil (Mar 11, 2005)

Bartolo said:


> Its probably the type of stone they use, here in ontario we have pink asphalt in areas


I think that's concrete mixed in with dye or oxidized iron (rust basically). I remember a discussion in Ottawa a few years back to pave Wellington St. with the stuff to mark the Confederation route I believe it was called which would run in a loop between Ottawa and neighbouring Hull. I've seen the "pink asphalt" as you call it and it bears a greater similarity to sidewalk cement than road asphalt.


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

If you like concrete expressways, you should go to Michigan.


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

> No, because have you ever seen black markings at night? Of course not, because they are not visible then





> I think asphalt looks better, but concrete would look great with black markings, dont you think?


Don't they just have white reflective markings outlined in black, combined with reflective buttons?

You can see them just fine night or day.


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

Concrete is much better in my opinion. I also really love the whistling noise your tires make when driving over the grooves. I've noticed in Houston and Dallas some of the surface streets are being built with concrete like on the freeways. I was telling one of my friends who knows I'm a nerd that I love how her street sounds like a freeway when I'm speeding. 

Asphalt in the rain just really sucks unless it's that type of asphalt that makes that low grumbling noise. Smooth asphalt is the worst.


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

Chriszwolle said:


> No, because have you ever seen black markings at night? Of course not, because they are not visible then


oh yeah never thought of that hahahahahaha:hammer:


----------



## ionutzyankoo (Mar 27, 2008)

*Prices asphalt vs. concrete*

I think nowadays the problem of costs/km is the biggest. Post here if you know how high are the expenses/km in your country for: -asphalt vs. concrete on highway (4lanes+2emergency lanes); - asphalt vs. concrete on expressway (4lanes splitted in the center). Let's say the roads are normal ones build on land, without bridges or tunnels.
I am quite curious about this issue.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

We do not construct any concrete motorways, so i can't really tell.


----------



## ionutzyankoo (Mar 27, 2008)

Chriszwolle said:


> We do not construct any concrete motorways, so i can't really tell.



What about the asphalt ones Chris?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Well, i think our road construction is one of the most expensive in the world, but sometimes more money goes to natural compensations, procedures, bureacracy etc, than the actual road. A good compensation is therefore hard to make.

For instance, the A4 Delft - Rotterdam is planned for 700 million euro's. This road is only 7000 meters long... :nuts:


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Dutch higways can differ very much in colour. See this:



















Both pics are taken on the A7, Afsluitdijk. The road on the last pic has been resurfaced recently. The upper one is still waiting for reconstruction, but it will have black asphalt after resurfacing.


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

Yeah, it fades over the years but freshly laid asphalt is sooo quiet and stays dry in the rain. That effect degrades over time but it's way better than concrete. There is a small section of road near me built using concrete in the early 1990s and the quality of the road is shocking.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

^^there's nothing wrong with concrete German autobahns, you just need to maintain them well, otherwise this kind of things happen:










A18, Poland. Concrete road which hasn't been well-maintained for about 70 years.


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

invincible said:


> Yeah, it fades over the years but freshly laid asphalt is sooo quiet and stays dry in the rain. That effect degrades over time but it's way better than concrete. There is a small section of road near me built using concrete in the early 1990s and the quality of the road is shocking.


It is completely new to me that asphalted roads stay dry in the rain. I wonder why so much effort is spend on cross slope.

Anyway, the biggest advantage of asphalt is its flexibility. The economical superiority of concrete pavement stretches as far as large-scale pavement. That's why mainly carriageways of motorways and airport runways are constructed this way. For narrower roads this advantage shrinks to zero and below.
The biggest advantage of concrete pavements is the far better visibility in the dark.


----------



## Jardoga (Feb 9, 2008)

Concrete










Asphalt


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

I prefer concrete. Much better visibility in the dark.


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

flierfy said:


> It is completely new to me that asphalted roads stay dry in the rain. I wonder why so much effort is spend on cross slope.


dryer*


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

Concrete. A113, Berlin.


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Patrick said:


> the first 4 pics should be old DDR signs, they look similar to those pics i found and posted in the historical-thread.
> 
> the newer signs on the other pics are not better. two destinations in one line (Dresden Cottbus / Magdeburg Leipzig), buttugly and not so good to read. and arrows under the text for driving forward but arrow on the left side for the exit sign on the same signbridge uke:
> 
> btw: Dreieck Spreeau nowadays looks like this (pictures from www.rippachtal.de)



Nice one :cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Ugly and noisy, what is being worsened by this semi-tunnel effect. I causes more reflections of the noise.


----------



## Qaabus (Aug 4, 2006)

I despise concrete roads. They make me have to wear sunglasses even when there's no sun.


----------



## PLH (Mar 9, 2007)

Timon Kruijk said:


> ^^there's nothing wrong with concrete German autobahns, you just need to maintain them well, otherwise this kind of things happen...)A18, Poland. Concrete road which hasn't been well-maintained for about 70 years.


Well, after 71 years of utilization it is still in use(till 2009), with numorous trucks driving on it, so it is no way to maintain it anyhow for such a long period of time.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes, it will be reconstructed in the coming decade, so it's the best to leave it like this. Furthermore, when you drive from NL to southern Poland, the A18 is the shortest route, but when the A4 is finished, it is only 20 km longer, so it is better to use the A4 then. (sorry for going off-topic..)


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

Chriszwolle said:


> Ugly and noisy, what is being worsened by this semi-tunnel effect. I causes more reflections of the noise.


Don't worry. It is quieter there than you think. The porous masonry absorbs most of the noise.


----------



## Tom 958 (Apr 24, 2007)

'Both' is one alternative...


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Fern said:


> Replacing asphalt pavements with concrete can help to lower summertime temperatures.
> The "heat island" effect seen in large cities has been attributed, in part, to the use of asphalt pavements.
> Concrete can be colored and textured to produce attractive designs and patterns


In Japan
There is the asphalt that temperature does not rise.
There is color asphalt.
There is asphalt absorbing water.

The grip powers of the tire are different.(An accident rate)


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

Another "asphalt vs concrete" road.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

^^Is that the S6?


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

btw: when I was in Poland, I saw that most new highways are concrete, while the new expressways where surfaced with asphalt. Am I right?


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

No, 60 km further, A11 in Germany.

And this is not so simple with A/S roads surface in Poland. A4 and A18 are exceptions. Other roads (A2, A4) are asphalted.


----------



## PLH (Mar 9, 2007)

Timon Kruijk said:


> ^^Is that the S6?


No, the S6 is all-asphalt

The only half concrete - half asphalt road in Poland is A18 secion border Trzbiel exit(10 km). Westbound lane is concrete, eastbound - asphalt


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

mixed, baby :banana:

















A3, Köln, Germany

as a *color*, I like it when the road is so red-brownish. Unfortunately, the few sections I know with that color, are mostly old and in bad condition.


----------



## philvia (Jun 22, 2006)

concrete is terrible. it must be built in sections so you constantly hear and feel a thump thump thump when you're driving over it. asphalt is smooth and quiet but doesn't last very long.


----------



## bgplayer19 (Nov 25, 2007)

Here in Bulgaria nowadays we mostly use black asphalt on the highways but I really want to see red asphalt on our roads!It is used when it's snowing right?


----------



## PLH (Mar 9, 2007)

philvia said:


> concrete is terrible. it must be built in sections so you constantly hear and feel a thump thump thump when you're driving over it. asphalt is smooth and quiet but doesn't last very long.


OK, but only when concrete was badly made(as on many older Czechia highways)
When it's not, it will be perfect for 30 years



bgplayer19 said:


> I really want to see red asphalt on our roads!It is used when it's snowing right?


wait a while i'll find it
EDIT: They are :redx: for some time now


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

philvia said:


> concrete is terrible. it must be built in sections so you constantly hear and feel a thump thump thump when you're driving over it. asphalt is smooth and quiet but doesn't last very long.


I see no sections...


----------



## PLH (Mar 9, 2007)

^^ Because there are many ways of making concrete surface - the one with so called continuous reinforcement do not need to be cut into sections


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

^^ 
That's right, usually Germans use technologies, which allow them to lay 400 m sections of concrete.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

philvia said:


> concrete is terrible. it must be built in sections so you constantly hear and feel a thump thump thump when you're driving over it. asphalt is smooth and quiet but doesn't last very long.


I don't hear a thump on I-275, a concrete interstate here, its smooth too but a little noisier than asphalt but even in rain its not slick. I like concrete, asphalt becomes crappier quicker.


----------



## Bartolo (Sep 20, 2004)

Gil said:


> I think that's concrete mixed in with dye or oxidized iron (rust basically). I remember a discussion in Ottawa a few years back to pave Wellington St. with the stuff to mark the Confederation route I believe it was called which would run in a loop between Ottawa and neighbouring Hull. I've seen the "pink asphalt" as you call it and it bears a greater similarity to sidewalk cement than road asphalt.


No its definitely asphalt, the MTO does not use concrete. Concrete is only used on parts of the 407, mainly the parts in york region


----------



## phattonez (Sep 14, 2006)

I really like the way that LA used to do it. Concrete in the middle and the emergency lanes were very dark. It was very aesthetically pleasing when not cracked and freshly laid.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Asphalt is better, IMO.

A lot of the highways here have been repaved with it, it's smoother and makes a lot less noise.

When I drive down I-95 to New York, which is concrete in NYS, the highway makes some loud, awful noises.


----------



## aussiescraperman (Apr 5, 2005)

white ashpalt is the best. it looks the best IMO. why do they differ between white and black ashphalt though?


----------



## PLH (Mar 9, 2007)

^^ It depends on the comoposition of so called special asphalt mixture - the more asphalt is there, the darker it is


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Patrick said:


> as a *color*, I like it when the road is so red-brownish.


Rusty? Yuck.  Come to Austria, they have them; at least A11 and partly A10.


----------



## brewerfan386 (Apr 24, 2009)

keber said:


> It doesn't matter how it looks. It matters how it functions!


Amen to that! :cheers1:

*EDIT*
Here is some pics of my favorite setup, concrete driving surface with asphalt shoulders.


----------



## nerdly_dood (Mar 23, 2007)

In my area, bridges and overpasses are concrete, and pavement on the ground is asphalt.

I generally like asphalt roads better, and concrete is often done badly, but US Route 29 north of Lynchburg, Virginia is about the best highway I've ever been on, and it's concrete and ever so smooth. I love it. (It seems to have been recently built, judging by the lack of trees and sparse grass on the embankments)


----------



## nerdly_dood (Mar 23, 2007)

I am currently aware of roads paved in white, black, gray, green, brown and orange. The white road is US 29 mentioned previously, black roads include I-95 north of Fredericksburg, Virginia and anything else recently paved, the orange road is I-81 near the Rural Retreat exit in (i think) Smyth County, Virginia, the green road is I-64 near Charlottesville, Virginia. Pretty much every other paved or gravel road is gray, and dirt roads (I'm aware of quite a few of those) are usually brown.

Oh yeah I also know of a road paved in white asphalt ... somewhere ... um, a few hours northeast of Roanoke. (Please don't ask me how to get there! I just know that the centerline is darker than the pavement.) And the Blue Ridge Parkway is usually gray, but I do know of a white section a little bit south of its northern end.


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

Asphalt and concrete:

Brazil:









Asphalt:


















Concrete:


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

I like concrete better :cheers:


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

I like 1st pic. where is it?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Imigrantes Freeway between Sao Paulo and Santos.


----------

